# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من نصائح شيخ الإسلام لتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله

## بكر البعداني

*من نصائح شيخ الإسلام لتلميذه ابن القيم:* 
*1 - قال ابن القيّم -رحمه الله تعالى- في كتابه: مفتاح دار السعادة0قال: ((وقال لي شيخ الإسلام - رضي الله عنه - وقد جعلت أورد عليه إيرادا بعد إيراد: ((لا تجعل قلبك للإرادات والشبهات مثل السّفنجة، فيتشرّبها، فلا ينضح إلاّ بها، ولكن اجعله كالزّججة المصمتة تمرّ الشبهات بظاهرها، ولا تستقر فيها، فيراها بصفائه، ويدفعها بصلابته، وإلاّ فإذا أشربت قلبك كلّّ شبهة تمرّ عليها صار قلبك مقرّا للشبهات))، أو كما قال0 فما أعلم أنّي انتفعت بوصية في دفع الشبهات كانتفاعي بذلك)).* 
*2 - وقال أيضا - رحمه الله تعالى - في مدارج السالكين(ج3ص264): ((ومن تجريبات السالكين، التي جرّبوها فألفوه صحيحة: أن من أدمن ((ياحي ياقيوم لا إله إلا أنت)) أورثه ذلك حياة القلب والعقل0*
*وكان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - قدّس الله روحه - شديد اللهج بهما جدا0 وقال لي يوما: لهذين الاسمين - وهما ((الحي القيوم))- تأثير عظيم في حياة القلب0 وكان يشير إلى أنهما الاسم الأعظم0وسمعته يقول: من واظب على أربعين مرّة كلّ يوم بين سنة الفجر وصلاة الفجر ((يا حي يا قيوم0 لا إله إلإ أنت برحمتك أستغيث)) حصلت له حياة القلب، ولم يمت قلبه)).*
*3 - وقال- رحمه الله تعالى - في نفس الكتاب أيضا: ((وقال لي يوما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- قدّس الله روحه - في شيء من المباح: هذا ينافي المراتب العالية، وإن لم يكن تركه شرطا في النجاة أو نحو هذا الكلام)) 0*
*4 - وقال -رحمه الله تعالى- في المدارج أيضا: ((قال لي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - مرّة: العوارض والمحن هي كالحر والبرد0 فإذا علم العبد أنه لا بدّ منهما لم يغضب لورودهما، ولم يغتم لذلك ولم يحزن))*
*5- قال ابن القيم في مدارج السالكين: ((ورأيت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه فى المنام وكأني ذكرت له شيئامن أعمال القلب وأخذت في تعظيمه ومنفعته لا أذكره الآن فقال: أما أنا فطريقتي الفرح بالله والسرور به أو نحو هذا من العبارة # وهكذا كانت حاله في الحياة يبدو ذلك على ظاهره وينادي به عليه حاله)*
*6- قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 3/ 16: وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ـ قدّس الله روحه، ونوَّر ضريحه ـ يقول: مررت أنا وبعض أصحابي في زمن التتار بقوم منهم يشربون الخمر، فأنكر عليهم من كان معي؛ فأنكرتُ عليه، وقلت له: إنما حرم الله الخمر؛ لأنها تصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، وهؤلاء يصدهم الخمر عن قتل النفوس، وسبي الذرية، وأخذ الأموال، فدعهم. وذكر شيخ الإسلام معناه في الاستقامة ص426.*

----------

